# How many Motorhomes are there in the UK?



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Interested to know how we compare to France.
They appear to around every corner, every driveway.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

UK
http://www.nationalcaravan.co.uk/home/index.asp?id=22&rid=342
Q. How many caravans are in use in the UK?

A. There are:
498,000 touring caravans
112,000 motorhomes
335,000 caravan holiday homes
- together making almost a million leisure vehicles in use in Britain.

In addition, government figures suggest that there are more than 76,000 residential park ('mobile') homes in use.

This was dated 12th May 2011.

So far I cannot find the French data but will keep looking. It is on this web site if anywhere but my French is poor. http://www.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

So tuggers outnumber us at alsmost 5 to 1, in theory! 
When I head down to the West Country the relationship swings the other way. I guess this is because an awful lot of caravans go to a favourite site and stop there like a Mobile Home; to fester :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I spy a new collective noun :- a "fester" of caravans.

I am too much of a coward to try that on the Club sites!

Geoff


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

European motorhome numbers 2009, from the European Caravan Federation:

Germany 435,000
Italy 230,000
France 200,000
Great Britain 138,000
Belgium 80,000
Netherlands 52,000

These are the top 6.

Stumbled across this info when doing some research a while ago. The site has more information, including new registration figures and (as their name suggests) data on caravans, but they must still be collating the data for 2010.

You can see more at: http://www.e-c-f.org/index.php?id=5

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Small numbers when compared to the states.

Possibly 6 years ago there were 9 million RVs in the states. I guess this is the combined motorhomes, trailers and fifth wheels.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely a Freedom of Information request to the DVLA would reveal the exact number of vehicles currently registered as "Motor Caravan".


----------

